# Up to 43 million could lose health insurance due to Coronavirus



## rightwinger (May 10, 2020)

Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.



			Up to 43m Americans could lose health insurance amid pandemic, report says
		



The question is....Why is our President still trying to kill Obamacare?


----------



## Oddball (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock to our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the assholes running your teem who want to keep these people out of their jobs.

This one is on you, chump.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it sucks.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

TDS thread 1,530


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Here you go boys and girls.

You lose your job....and your insurance.

Let us show you the massively priced options available to you that you can't possibly fucking afford.

Those cheap plans....they went away....they were junk....even though they worked.


----------



## esalla (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL the question is why is the deep state deliberately putting people out of work

Actually you just answered that


----------



## sparky (May 10, 2020)

i can hear it now......if you like your pandemic, you can keep your pandemic.....~S~


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Here you go boys and girls.
> 
> You lose your job....and your insurance.
> 
> ...



What will they have available if Trump kills the Healthcare exchanges and the requirement to cover preexisting conditions?
Trump is fighting to reduce Medicaid eligibility 

Tens of millions losing their healthcare and Trump continues his plan to kill Obamacare


----------



## sealybobo (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should be a major topic this election. If the people who are unemployed temporarily like cobra, vote republican.


----------



## Winco (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Let us show you the massively priced options available to you that you can't possibly fucking afford.




"I alone can fix it."  djt
"I will repeal Obamacare on Day 1."  djt
"Who knew that Healthcare could be so difficult." djt

This is ALL on trump and his 'Do Nothing' but downplay the "Democratic Hoax"
He acted to slow, he is still acting slowly.  What a putzPOTUS.

"I take NO responsibility at ALL."  djt   

But please praise me and say thank you Sir.  GAWD what a coward.
Not Leadership.


----------



## sealybobo (May 10, 2020)

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock to our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...


You going on record saying you want to open the country up? You think casinos should be open? Flights to Europe? What about the airline workers?


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go boys and girls.
> ...




With the massive amount spent on the stimulus and other coronavirus special expenditures, America isn't going to be able to afford Obamacare and will be looking to cut back Medicaid.  Remember, the liberals are now "Budget Hawks".


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The thing here is, people are already opening up.   Speakeasy establishments are being set up across the fruited plain and in "blue states" as well.    People are getting their hair cut in people's living rooms.   And no taxes are being collected on the booze sales, casino winnings, cosmetology services, etc.  America is largely opening up anyhow


----------



## Penelope (May 10, 2020)

Health ins. should not be tied to your job, its pro the employer.  It started our so employers could offer health ins to attract employees long ago, now its obvious it doesn't work, and for decades it didn't work as people with PECS and worked at a cruddy jobs just for health ins.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully soon it will be known as Gitmo-Care.


----------



## Penelope (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



That is the tramp administrations plan.


----------



## Penelope (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Here you go boys and girls.
> 
> You lose your job....and your insurance.
> 
> ...



Um, they were not cheap plans , but you may of lived in a cheap state, or you were on a bronze plan where you paid next to nothing for an ins. policy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF happened to COBRA?

It's a federal law and I didn't see it mentioned in the article


----------



## sealybobo (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


I hope these hair cutters realize they don’t need to give the salon half the money. Just go travel around to your customers homes and keep all the money for yourself. Maybe even pass those savings on to consumers. And this will make salons drop their rates.

what things do you guys need? I need to buy a desk. Since I’m working from home


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Health ins. should not be tied to your job, its pro the employer.  It started our so employers could offer health ins to attract employees long ago, now its obvious it doesn't work, and for decades it didn't work as people with PECS and worked at a cruddy jobs just for health ins.



FDR started it, because he froze wages in WWII


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 10, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


just take the one that your mother has upstairs.....does she know you deal out of the basement?...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always read the guardian for the latest on what’s not occurring in the world.


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...


We can’t wait till the election to address healthcare

People are suffering NOW. Why isn’t our President doing anything about it?


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Didn't you get the $1200 check that President Trump sent you?    I don't know if you realize this, but medical doctors do take the coin of the realm.


----------



## Penelope (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Medicaid should cover everyone even in states  that have not expanded Medicaid, they have no income for the ACA.


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2020)

Winco said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Let us show you the massively priced options available to you that you can't possibly fucking afford.
> ...


Trump has made it clear he wants Obamacare to die on his watch 

He never made any plans about what to do next. 
He never envisioned a virus of this magnitude but is continuing his plan to kill Obamacare


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Good for one visit


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...



Medicaid is a state-run program.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Depends on what you have done, really.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...




Do you really think that Obamacare would have stopped this virus?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...




Then Obama care should of paid for it forever, not just a few years and then passed the buck to the states


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Winco said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Let us show you the massively priced options available to you that you can't possibly fucking afford.
> ...



I am afraid even Obummercare won't help your demonstrated TDS.


----------



## Penelope (May 10, 2020)

bear513 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Health ins. should not be tied to your job, its pro the employer.  It started our so employers could offer health ins to attract employees long ago, now its obvious it doesn't work, and for decades it didn't work as people with PECS and worked at a cruddy jobs just for health ins.
> ...



No FDR did not start it but that was when it started to attract employees.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 10, 2020)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...




My mistake..from the link


You walk in the door one day, and they said: ‘Your job is not here and neither is your health insurance – bye,’” Mohn said.

For several months, Mohn, her husband and college-age daughter relied on a program called Cobra, which allows Americans to continue the benefits they once received from a job. But the benefits came at a steep cost. Mohn paid $1,700 a month for insurance using a line of credit on her mortgage until April 2020, when she finally got a new job.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go boys and girls.
> ...



There were catstrophic plans that covered big problems only.  They were inexpensive.  Obamacare wiped them out.

They were never discussed prior and when there was a backlash, people like Melissa Harris Perry labled them junk plans.

Which was total bullshit.


----------



## Penelope (May 10, 2020)

bear513 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The ACA since inception has been thwarted by the republicans.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



People can't even afford the deductibles on these overblown POS.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



How.


----------



## Penelope (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



catstrophic plans are not worth money they are wrote on.


----------



## Penelope (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Just the same way you are doing, propaganda.  I remember thanks to John McCain gave the hands down.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...


Have you priced a COBRA plan lately?  It extends your eligibility for six months, but it isn't given to you.  When you're unemployed, where are you going to get the money to pay for it?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




That's all Obama care is, once again who has $5,000 sitting around to pay the deductible before Obama care kicks in?


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Why not?   If someone can handle their own routine medical bills, and just rely on the insurance for the extraordinary shit, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



And what is the basis for you saying that ?

Please share your data.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The title says people will lose their health insurance, more half truths by the link.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You said it was thwarted.  

How has it been thwarted (stopped) ? 

Answer: it hasn't.

You are ignorant.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


The Catastrophic plans still left too many people with no ability to pay for a doctor's visit or tests or prescriptions, because none of that is covered unless you're run over by a truck or something.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Obama chose to pass the ACA on a partisan basis, instead of earning Republican trust and votes for his idea.   As a result, the GOP doesn't have any ownership of it or any interest in its success.


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 10, 2020)

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock to our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...



Please disregard this clown, he's a nut, he's arrogant, and he is a worthless ne'er do well.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



She's full of shit.  

She's repeating the same fucked up party line Obama and co had to put out when they were wiped out by the ACA.

You won't find ONE statement about them prior to the ACA.  It was an unintended consquence and instead of owning up, they lied their asses off.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


To her it's not fair people don't have to pay the mandate


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


No, in reality they ARE losing their health insurance because who has a couple thou a month to pay for COBRA when they are out of work?  In reality, how many?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



That is right....

They were there for the big bills.

You wind up in the ICU with the virus....you're going to get a big bill.

They worked just as intended.  

I had one for a relative who had no insurance.  And guess what......now they have no insurance.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And you are a dumbassed know-nothing piece of shit.


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 10, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Odd Dude has never posted anything pragmatic, and opposed everything which is.  The guy is weird and seems to hate democracy, the rule of law and lacks any common sense.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Come on Penelope....

Let's hear how they were not worth anything.

What is your evidence ?

You post this shit, then leave.  

Be an adult (for once) and back up your bullshit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Please bring forth something to back up your claims.  Or STFU


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



The only way it would work is cut the military by half and we all would be speaking Chinese.


----------



## Obiwan (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


So now you just pay the doctors and pharmacies thousands of dollars until you meet the deductible...

Right???


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



LOL, and you are an arrogant, ignorant, scum sucking ass kissing anal retentive neolithic ne'er do well.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

bear513 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




I wish I did speak Chinese.   If you go into a chop suey joint and tell the Chinese gal at the counter what you want, she hollers some chinese talk to the Chinaman back preparing it.   I always wondered if they were trashing their customers calling you some kind of slur.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



And if you significantly improve yourself, you'll reach my level.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

You'll notice Penelope, the dirtbag, shit out a few lies an then vacated.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> You'll notice Penelope, the dirtbag, shit out a few lies an then vacated.


She is not the bad, actually nice if you get to know her.


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> You'll notice Penelope, the dirtbag, shit out a few lies an then vacated.



What I've notice is you are in touch with trump's sense of reality.  That fantasy wherein Trump is king and somehow you magically believe he's the second coming of the holy trinity.  Why anyone who has learned how to turn on a computer is as stupid as you appear to be.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 10, 2020)

I am constantly awestruck by the average American's total ignorance regarding health insurance. The only reason that group health insurance even exists is because during WW2, the government had put in a wage freeze, so employers came up with the concept of offering free health insurance to compete for scarce labor. HELLO, FOLKS! WW2 is over and we won! But, the RW decided that group health insurance is some sort of sacred Constitutional cornerstone, and defend it as if Thomas Jefferson came up with the idea. Meantime, the burden of providing health insurance on employers makes them uncompetitive in the world market. No other country has this fucked up system. They have universal health financed through taxes, instead. But, if we adopt universal health, too, Jefferson will roll over in his grave and weep.


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All thanks to Dems forcing businesses to shutdown long term.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

bear513 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > You'll notice Penelope, the dirtbag, shit out a few lies an then vacated.
> ...



Go back and read her posts. 

They are unsubstantiated claims that come right out of the ACA bullshit talking points.

Now, she vacates and won't support them.


Rye Catcher said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > You'll notice Penelope, the dirtbag, shit out a few lies an then vacated.
> ...



Please bring forth your support of that claim.

Not that it has anything to do with what you quoted.  

And your last sentence is ironic in that it is poor English but you are accusing someone of being stupid.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> I am constantly awestruck by the average American's total ignorance regarding health insurance. The only reason that group health insurance even exists is because during WW2, the government had put in a wage freeze, so employers came up with the concept of offering free health insurance to compete for scarce labor. HELLO, FOLKS! WW2 is over and we won! But, the RW decided that group health insurance is some sort of sacred Constitutional cornerstone, and defend it as if Thomas Jefferson came up with the idea. Meantime, the burden of providing health insurance on employers makes them uncompetitive in the world market. No other country has this fucked up system. They have universal health financed through taxes, instead. But, if we adopt universal health, too, Jefferson will roll over in his grave and weep.



Boy is this stupid.

Let's get clear....you can't force them to pay for insurance and tax the fuck out of them (like we do) at the same time.

Health insurance and care are not free.  No matter who pays for it.  And those generating income are the only ones paying for anything.

Quit making them pay for other shit too.


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2020)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...


The question is
What is our President doing about people without healthcare?


----------



## Obiwan (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Well, for one thing, he's been suggesting that they GET A JOB (unless they're retired or unable to work)...

That way, their employer will help on their insurance...

But unfortunately, mentioning GETTING A JOB to a worthless Democrat is like exposing a vampire to garlic!!!


----------



## debbiedowner (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...



Unemployment money counts as taxable income.


----------



## debbiedowner (May 10, 2020)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So an employer lays everyone off and keeps the group plan for himself? I doubt it. If there is no group plan there is no COBRA.


----------



## debbiedowner (May 10, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I doubt many employer's under 200 can even afford to keep their group plans in these times.


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Our health insurance system is in jeopardy. People flooding the hospitals, taxing our healthcare professionals
The payouts are unimaginable.

Our President has no plan for when it collapses


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 10, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> I am constantly awestruck by the average American's total ignorance regarding health insurance. The only reason that group health insurance even exists is because during WW2, the government had put in a wage freeze, so employers came up with the concept of offering free health insurance to compete for scarce labor. HELLO, FOLKS! WW2 is over and we won! But, the RW decided that group health insurance is some sort of sacred Constitutional cornerstone, and defend it as if Thomas Jefferson came up with the idea. Meantime, the burden of providing health insurance on employers makes them uncompetitive in the world market. No other country has this fucked up system. They have universal health financed through taxes, instead. But, if we adopt universal health, too, Jefferson will roll over in his grave and weep.


Do you get any charge if you get the virus ?


----------



## debbiedowner (May 10, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I am constantly awestruck by the average American's total ignorance regarding health insurance. The only reason that group health insurance even exists is because during WW2, the government had put in a wage freeze, so employers came up with the concept of offering free health insurance to compete for scarce labor. HELLO, FOLKS! WW2 is over and we won! But, the RW decided that group health insurance is some sort of sacred Constitutional cornerstone, and defend it as if Thomas Jefferson came up with the idea. Meantime, the burden of providing health insurance on employers makes them uncompetitive in the world market. No other country has this fucked up system. They have universal health financed through taxes, instead. But, if we adopt universal health, too, Jefferson will roll over in his grave and weep.
> ...



Not suppose to according to the WH and several health insurance companies but I can't imagine doctor's and hospital's waiting forever to be paid by the government. Should add some of the health insurance companies said until June 1 I guess they could extend.


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trying to get them jobs.


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Most hospitals are empty.  
All hospitals will collapse along with the rest of the economy if we continue the shutdown.

Dems have no plan for that.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I am constantly awestruck by the average American's total ignorance regarding health insurance. The only reason that group health insurance even exists is because during WW2, the government had put in a wage freeze, so employers came up with the concept of offering free health insurance to compete for scarce labor. HELLO, FOLKS! WW2 is over and we won! But, the RW decided that group health insurance is some sort of sacred Constitutional cornerstone, and defend it as if Thomas Jefferson came up with the idea. Meantime, the burden of providing health insurance on employers makes them uncompetitive in the world market. No other country has this fucked up system. They have universal health financed through taxes, instead. But, if we adopt universal health, too, Jefferson will roll over in his grave and weep.
> ...



I think that you must be confusing my post with someone else's. I specifically said that universal health coverage is paid for by taxes, just like our Medicare is, not "free". But, hey, you are wrong on another count, too. You seem to think that health care in this country is not free. Well, son, it is to those who have no health insurance. Reagan signed the law that requires hospitals to stabilize them, then, they pass the cost on to your employer by charging $60 per aspirin to your insurance . Your employer then cost shifts that on to you, through higher premiums, higher cost for the product they produce or lower wages. I guess that you and Trump had no idea how health care works in this country.


----------



## gipper (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Nancy Pelosi wants to SELL them HC insurance.

She says “let them buy cake.”

The ice cream queen is a dumb elitist bitch, but you love her


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...




People actually aren't flooding the hospitals.   They aren't getting their regular non-COVID treatments, or new hips,knees, etc.

That's the crisis the COVID is causing to the healthcare system- a lack of business in the non-COVID areas.  Proctologists are sitting around with their fingers up their own butts, instead of other people's.


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


I had to see a podiatrist this last week, got an appointment in no time.  Hardly anyone was there.  None of the medical staff wore masks.


----------



## boedicca (May 10, 2020)

If you really want to solve the problem, then you'll support ending this inane shutdown so that people can get back to work and receive pay and benefits.


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2020)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Doesn’t help those with serious illness


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




There are very few with serious illness, particularly among working age people.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go boys and girls.
> ...


Before Reagan's deregulation of the HMO Act they were.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Fortunatly, you are flat out wrong. I say "fortunately", because it was my job for 50 years as VP of Life and Health Underwriting, to find those people with serious illnesses, and make sure that under no circumstances allow them to be insured by our company at any premium. I was paid well to do that. Incidentally, a heart and lung transplant is now going for $5,000,000, and they won't even bother to do it for older people..


----------



## Desperado (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Democrats keep delaying opening of America so they can get single payer health insurance into play,,,


----------



## debbiedowner (May 10, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hell during the underwriting days the company I work for only fully approved around 60% and decline about 20% the other 20% had exclusion's and with my company it was very rare an insured could get the exclusion off after two years. Never did they approve anyone that had any cancer in their lifetime regardless if they had been in remission for 30 years until our state told them to reconsider breast cancer patients after 5 years of remission.


----------



## debbiedowner (May 10, 2020)

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...



Yea go with that since it sounds intelligent to you.


----------



## Deleted member 73486 (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go boys and girls.
> ...


It's because Trump hates anything with the name "Obama" in it. He would literally cut off his right arm if it had an Obama tattoo on it!


----------



## Deleted member 73486 (May 10, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Medicare for all looking pretty good to me right now!


----------



## Desperado (May 10, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Why else are Democrats overjoyed at the loss of healthcare for the masses?


----------



## debbiedowner (May 10, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Depending on your age (I'm 72) it won't happen in my lifetime and just in case it does I will bet my left nut some republican's will join with dems to make it happen.


----------



## debbiedowner (May 10, 2020)

Desperado said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



I haven't seen one democrat at the local, state, federal levels that are overjoyed about anyone losing their health insurance. Not the same as healthcare.


----------



## Desperado (May 10, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


Then you simply have not been paying attention


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...




"medicare for all" actually means Medicare for None.    Under Crazy Bernie's proposal, senior citizens won't get shit, Medicare for All insures free coverage of all kinds for Illegal aliens and othere


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> ...



So, senior citizens won't get Medicare if the USA adopts Medicare for all? You need to take your tinfoil hat In and have it tuned...


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...





"Medicare for All" just means medicaid.   Welfare style health care clinics.   It might still be called "medicare", but it won't be the same.

Listen to Crazy Bernie explain it.   Its nothing like Medicare at all.   No deductibles, no copays, hearing aids, dental work, drug all included at no cost.     That's not "Medicare" as we know it at all.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/——/ So you want to continue to fine people who can’t afford to buy crappy insurance— is that your compassion?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 10, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


/——/ Medicare for all isn’t Medicare for all. It’s warm over Obozocare one size fits all.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 10, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——-/ Yeah azzwipe, stop DemocRATs War on America,


----------



## KissMy (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Here you go boys and girls.
> 
> You lose your job....and your insurance.
> 
> ...


Those cheap plans only worked for the salesman, Most that got sick on those plans went BANKRUPT!!! So why even buy that crap? Just save the premium & go bankrupt?


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


The fact that you fail to understand that Bernie is not running for president, explains a lot about your total lack of comprehension of the health coverage issues in this country.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 10, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Well, I am left speechless by this analytical comment on the health care crisis!


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 10, 2020)

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...



Another conspiracy revealed by the aluminum foil hat league...


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...




Most people don't have a problem with "health coverage" at all.  I know I don't. 

Of course, those that DO have problems should have it addressed, but there is no reason to force the multitudes that don't have a problem into something new and untried.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More evidence that the economic shutdown must end


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 11, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


/——-/ Explain for us how current Medicare  is exactly like Medicare for All. TIA 

To help you along, here is a hint from a source libtards trust:What Medicare for All would mean for the 60 million people already on Medicare


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 11, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


/——-/ So how does Old Joe’s Medicare for All plan differ from Bernies? I bet you can’t point out a lick of difference.


----------



## MeBelle (May 11, 2020)

omfg!!!

But let's give ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS health insurance before LEGAL citizens.

Thanks California for fkn your residents!


----------



## debbiedowner (May 11, 2020)

Desperado said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



No I don't pay attention to Fox, Oan, Breitbart nor infowars. But I bet you live by them.


----------



## debbiedowner (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> ...



Last I looked Bernie was out of the race and I never saw his Medicare plan. You sure do like living in the past.


----------



## debbiedowner (May 11, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



All I saw was he wants to lower the age to 60. Bernie wanted everyone.


----------



## debbiedowner (May 11, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



You don't know shit.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Ok, so you have health coverage, therefore everybody who doesn't is SOL. Congratulations! You have now earned your GOP membership card!


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 11, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



How is Medicare like Medicare?  Gee, that is a tough on, Cell...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Open the economy, resume life as we know it and insurance will be a moot point.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 11, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Not even worthy of a serious response.


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ok, so you have health coverage, therefore everybody who doesn't is SOL. Congratulations! You have now earned your GOP membership card!




no, my idea is actually Obama's idea, Obama's sacred vow to the American people.   "If you like your doctor, if you like your plan- you can keep your doctor and/or plan"

Only difference is that I'm serious, and Obama was just shitting you.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...



Hillary or Obama would have had half the deaths Trump has had.

And it would have been mostly conservatives because if Obama told them to stay home, they wouldn't have listened.


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






Interesting line of thinking.   Do you think that Liberals' refusal to listen to President Trump's counsel to wash their hands after using the can has led to much higher death rates in liberal locations like New York City in this event.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 11, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


/—-/ Thats because you can’t answer the simple question. You know Medicare for All is just warmed over Obozocare, and Old Joe’s  version is the same as Biden’s.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Stop with such bullshit catch phrases.

The White House is taking extensive steps to protect Trump and his top advisers with resources that are largely unavailable to the rest of us, in part due to his own dereliction.
But new reporting about the White House’s handling of this points to something more fundamental. How will Trump persuade the country we are returning to a normalcy that makes it safe to resume economic activities when his own advisers are panicked about its invasion of their own spaces, even as they can protect themselves in a way we cannot?

"Like other members of the White House staff, Ms. Miller did not regularly wear a mask while at work. On Thursday she was seen on television talking without a mask within a few feet of several reporters, all of whom were wearing one." 

Even Trump, who refuses to wear a mask or follow his own government’s guidelines on social distancing, has been unnerved by the recent infections in the West Wing. 
A senior administration official told the paper that the president was “spooked that his valet, who is among those who serve him food, had not been wearing a mask.”  


Outwardly, however, Trump has downplayed the risks posed to the country by the coronavirus ― and has encouraged governors to reopen their states’ economies as soon as possible.
During a visit last week to an Arizona factory where face masks are made, Trump ― who was not wearing a mask ― said “we have to get our country open, and we have to get it open soon.”



> While Trump Urges States To Reopen, White House Adopts New COVID-19 Precautions
> 
> 
> Administration officials fear the coronavirus is spreading through the West Wing.
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


If anyone isn't listening it's Trump and his followers.

Or even worse, they are listening to Trump.  Then they are fucked.


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




How do you explain the high number of deaths in liberal hotspots like Manhattan?

When Trump gave his sage advice to wash your hands after using the can, libs said "not my president, I do what I want, I'm not going to wash my hands for the orange man's benefit"


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Such nonsense.  Where you have the most people piled up in one place, that's where the virus is going to spread the most.  Stop pretending to be stupid.

What are suggesting?  That god is punishing blue states?  LOL.  

All we need to know now is look around and see who is fighting the stay at home orders.  Republicans.

And there are lots of Republicans in Manhattan.  What can we do if 30% of the population won't listen?


----------



## OnePercenter (May 11, 2020)

Desperado said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...


Which Democrats are those?


----------



## OnePercenter (May 11, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


No, he'd lie about it's existence.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 11, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


He's a Putin troll. Ask him if he's a citizen of the United States.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You live in a country with socialist healthcare.


----------



## Desperado (May 11, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How about every single one who was or is a candidate running for President.  Each one was pushing for single payer health care..... and the virus was their way to get a foot in the door for it.
Putting people back to work lowers their chances for success.


----------



## Winco (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> How do you explain the high number of deaths in liberal hotspots like Manhattan?


You do realize, I say that in jest, that the so-called hot spot of Manhattan is still 50-50 ( +/- 5%) in terms of people that vote (D) and people that vote (R).
You make it sound like you think that Manhattan is 100% Liberal, and ONLY the liberals in Manhattan are catching the virus. 
This is how idiots think.  Are you thinking like one of those?


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

Winco said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > How do you explain the high number of deaths in liberal hotspots like Manhattan?
> ...



The actual facts are that Mrs. Clinton beat President Trump by an 86-9 margin in Manhattan in 2016.

Hardly 50-50 or anything close.

It is fair to say that we don't know the political bent of those who are dying of COVID in Manhattan, however.  Maybe the CDC needs to calculate that statistic, ask the relatives of the deceased what their opinions of the President are, to test my hypothesis.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 11, 2020)

Desperado said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



It's a _CONSPIRACY_!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 11, 2020)

Winco said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > How do you explain the high number of deaths in liberal hotspots like Manhattan?
> ...



It is not fair to accuse the Prince of thinking "like that". He doesn't think. He is an echo chamber for Fox news.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 11, 2020)

Desperado said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Since healthcare insurers own or derive profit from 95% of healthcare providers, how would you do it? Or do you like buying from the company store?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can our President kick so many people off of their health insurance in the middle of a Pandemic?


----------



## debbiedowner (Jun 30, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Employer provided healthcare is the bedrock of our health insurance plans. With tens of millions losing their jobs, their insurance goes with it.
> ...



It's not going to happen just one more thing he's said in the past month to lose the election which is looking more and more like he wants to lose.  Hell just saw on the news this morning Arizona if probably going to expand Medicaid because of the virus.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 30, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There are financial limits on qualifying for Medicaid

Now, with 40 million out of work, many more meet the income limit


----------



## debbiedowner (Jun 30, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Here's what everyone has missed: If the unemployed are receiving unemployment payments it counts as income on taxes and what one has made this year before and with the unemployment they can possibly receive a fairly decent subsidy on the marketplace. But because trump and the damn news stations early on saying he would not reopen the marketplace very few people have taken advantage. It didn't matter if he didn't re open it's always open for special enrollments and the loss of group coverage was certainly a qualifying condition.  

Yes, not everyone would get Medicaid.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 30, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/-----/ *" looking more and more like he wants to lose."*
And just because this lame rant failed miserably in 2016, doesn't mean it won't work now.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 30, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


/----/ Of course no hardball questions will be asked of DEMOCRAT De Blasio or Andy Boy Cuomo.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 30, 2020)

lol Obamacare was just a welfare program for insurance companies, sky high deductibles making it mostly worthless, especially to poor people. Another fin fact is without HMOs looting Medicare, most hospitals and doctors' would have closed a long time ago anyway. When 90% of jobs created are crap part time temp jobs, and some 40 million criminal illegal aliens are taking lot sof good jobs for chump change, we can forget First World health care expectations. Look at Nigeria or Somalia for your near future options. Learn to sacrifice chickens and dance around like morons or something.

This was going to happen anyway, the virus thing just made it sooner is all. With son many seniors having to take care of their grandchildren and great grandchildren, when they lose their SS and MC you'll see a real crisis. Of course, many of you will rejoice and cheer.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 30, 2020)

Picaro said:


> lol Obamacare was just a welfare program for insurance companies, sky high deductibles making it mostly worthless, especially to poor people. Another fin fact is without HMOs looting Medicare, most hospitals and doctors' would have closed a long time ago anyway. When 90% of jobs created are crap part time temp jobs, and some 40 million criminal illegal aliens are taking lot sof good jobs for chump change, we can forget First World health care expectations. Look at Nigeria or Somalia for your near future options. Learn to sacrifice chickens and dance around like morons or something.
> 
> This was going to happen anyway, the virus thing just made it sooner is all. With son many seniors having to take care of their grandchildren and great grandchildren, when they lose their SS and MC you'll see a real crisis. Of course, many of you will rejoice and cheer.



If ignorance about health care was a virtue, you could look forward to a place in heaven for eternity!


----------



## debbiedowner (Jun 30, 2020)

Picaro said:


> lol Obamacare was just a welfare program for insurance companies, sky high deductibles making it mostly worthless, especially to poor people. Another fin fact is without HMOs looting Medicare, most hospitals and doctors' would have closed a long time ago anyway. When 90% of jobs created are crap part time temp jobs, and some 40 million criminal illegal aliens are taking lot sof good jobs for chump change, we can forget First World health care expectations. Look at Nigeria or Somalia for your near future options. Learn to sacrifice chickens and dance around like morons or something.
> 
> This was going to happen anyway, the virus thing just made it sooner is all. With son many seniors having to take care of their grandchildren and great grandchildren, when they lose their SS and MC you'll see a real crisis. Of course, many of you will rejoice and cheer.



What the fuck are you rambling about? Shouldn't be hitting the bottle this time of the morning.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 1, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol Obamacare was just a welfare program for insurance companies, sky high deductibles making it mostly worthless, especially to poor people. Another fin fact is without HMOs looting Medicare, most hospitals and doctors' would have closed a long time ago anyway. When 90% of jobs created are crap part time temp jobs, and some 40 million criminal illegal aliens are taking lot sof good jobs for chump change, we can forget First World health care expectations. Look at Nigeria or Somalia for your near future options. Learn to sacrifice chickens and dance around like morons or something.
> ...



I think that he was trying to say that you can not trust Somalia insurance companies, which are flooding the USA with illegals looting Medicare by creating 90% of the crap jobs in Nigeria with dancing chickens.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 1, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



I see the meth head homeless still think that because the ER in downtown LA they use is still open they know all about how health care is paid for and is doing fine. they let them sleep on the floor and everything.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 1, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Well then that explains it all I will bring this up at our next corporate meeting.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 1, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Well then that explains it all I will bring this up at our next corporate meeting.



Sure thing, Darla! Dont' forget it's your turn to bring the doggie treats.






Corp HQ.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2020)

Trumps Great America


----------

